# Uber could have the same rates as taxis and people would still choose Uber



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

I don't know why Uber doesn't do that and pay their drivers well and they would have a lot of drivers and people would use them because lyft would have no drivers even though they were cheaper. As a passenger,, it does no good to pick a cheaper lyft ride if you can never get anybody to pick you up.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Well..
High pay brings more drivers 
10 bucks a mile doesn't help when you're sitting empty for hours

I went through it
1 hour to get 1- 4 mile ride 
Every other car was an Uber


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

I would rather give one ride and make $10 an hour than 3 rides and still make $10 an hour....


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

DDW said:


> I would rather give one ride and make $10 an hour than 3 rides and still make $10 an hour....


Ok
You can do that


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

in the burbs for sure. Never see taxi's in the burbs.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I would. Simply because the last taxi I was in had seats that looked like they'd been puked on then cleaned about 30 times. They were so matted down you'd probably kick up a rabbit if you raked them up.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

No they would not.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> No they would not.


Sorry taxi driver....U r wrong


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I have to admit that the taxi cartels have cleaned up their act ever since Uber was allowed to operate. I still whip out the Uber app if I’m sitting somewhere and needing a ride, but now days if I’m coming out of a busy terminal or resort I just toss my bags into the nearest cab at the taxi stand and go.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

DDW said:


> Sorry taxi driver....U r wrong


Where I live Cabs cost about 15% more than Uber My earnings versus yours over the last two days?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> but now days if I'm coming out of a busy terminal or resort


the 2 places taxi still have the upper hand. Airports and some hotel/resorts. Otherwise, nope never one around when it is needed. Unless you live in a dense city. No thank you.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

In Hawaii, the taxis are going extinct due to Uber / Lyft. They made special rules for airports that ride share like Uber / lyft can't wait in the area and must do a drive by pickup meaning, you can't stop. You only stop for the rider to get in. Something like that.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

If you think about, pre-Uber/Lyft, what was the typical taxi driver? Some fat old guy that has been driving since the '60s  or an immigrant with an attitude. Say what you want about the ratings system, but a poor attitude will result in low ratings and GOODBYE to hustling! (Yes, there are the same immigrants, but now they treat their customers well.)

And when did you ever see a pre-Uber/Lyft chick driver? :coolio:


----------



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

DDW said:


> I would rather give one ride and make $10 an hour than 3 rides and still make $10 an hour....


Why cant people figure out higher pay and less work? Lets run for free to compete and have nothing to show other than a car with 200k in miles.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Well if they would offer decent wages and full-time jobs instead of minimum wage and only part time jobs they would have plenty of employees.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

DDW said:


> I don't know why Uber doesn't do that and pay their drivers well and they would have a lot of drivers and people would use them because lyft would have no drivers even though they were cheaper. As a passenger,, it does no good to pick a cheaper lyft ride if you can never get anybody to pick you up.


I took a taxi this morning with ABC taxi in Redding CA. No drivers were available for uber and lyft. I dont blame the drivers for still protesting in the city and the pay cut by taking away the fare multiplier. Is uber reading this? Cut drivers pay equals drivers wont drive in this market, just a tip for you uber execs&#128522;


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If they did that they would just pocket the additional money for themselves.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

yes, and the cars generally nicer


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

A lot of people Missed the picture. If you wanna charge the same as taxi. Make drivers get taxi insurance. Lose the booking fee. We dont carry proper insurance. And $2500 duct..GTFO. $4000 a year insurance will thin the heard...I paid it a long time


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

another, every job should pay 100$/hr thread. Uber is a gig and the bottom of the ladder. There is always a bottom. Lots of jobs if you want more


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> We dont carry proper insurance.


we don't or your don't? Commerical insurance for the 80% who do RS less than 30 hours a week? I think not. RS would crater.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

SHalester. I respect you point. But 90% of insurance investigations will be. Were you on app.or not. Result . Maybe they try to get uber to pay. Uber says no. Insurance company says no. Answer, drive a cash car imho.
Imho over 7years and over 20k in rides.
The word rideshare is s scam. We are part time or full time taxi drivers.
What would your insurance say if you did pizza delivery 30 hours a week. CANCEL YOU


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> What would your insurance say if you did pizza delivery 30 hours a week. CANCEL YOU


not sure what reality you are a part of. In my reality I don't trust Uber's insurance, so being of somebody of reasonable IQ I have a RS rider. Also being reasonable IQ I spoke with my agent and know I can only do RS part-time for the rider to be effective; no problem there I'd never do this shyte full time. 

If i get you correclty you are suggesting all have commercial insurance. That there, would kill RS overnight. The end. It would be back to when Uber first hit the scene with BLACK service only. I'm pretty sure they couldn't handle the load today.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well we pay a booking fee.AKA INSURANCE. In nyc no booking fees but real TLC insurance. If so. Why does it work thier. I did black suv. All them booking fees we pay, would convert to TLC insurance


----------

